# 2 spots open 48 hr land cut floating cabin trip fri 10/4 to 10/6



## tkaqua (Feb 20, 2019)

two spots open for prime time redfish trip with capt blair reeves adventures this wknd...trip includes all meals bait and tackle and 4 to 5 guided trips to blairs hotspots..two nites fishing from boat for bull reds on light tackle then back to trout fish under lights..see his website for details..cost is 500.00 per person ..message me or email me if interested [email protected]


----------

